# Syncope?? looks like death to me



## lindsayn2 (Dec 6, 2004)

Got called with my partner to a post syncope on a 80ish yr old female pt.  Upon our arrival we were met at our ambulance by PD who stated you might want to come in first.  We asked why and he stated well this woman states her daughter is in the next room and has been dead for 3 months. We figure yea right, two woman running an ambulance he is just trying to mess with us.  We go in not expecting this to be true and check on our patient who we were initally called for.  Upon entering her bedroom we were passed by 1st responders looking a little green. We take care of our inital patient but were amazed when fire told us to go check out the next room.  Upon entering the bedroom we found a woman in her mid 40s who had obviously been there as long as her mother had claimed.  Mother stated this was her final resting place in her bed where there were pictures and flowers spread throughout the room, along with many air freshners.  She had obviously been in daily to tend to the daughter whose dress was the only thing intact.  It was just like something you would see out of tails from the cript.  Needless to say mom was taken to the hospital for treatment and eval


----------



## MMiz (Dec 6, 2004)

I'm speechless.  :blink: 

(An amazing first post too, quite an entrance.  I hope you stick around and continue to post )


----------



## rescuecpt (Dec 6, 2004)

It sounds pretty gross, but more than that, it's really sad to me.  The daughter was probably the only person the old lady had in the world and couldn't bear to see her go - it's actually not such an uncommon thing for older people to keep their husband, wife, or child in the house after their death and talk to them as if they were alive.      I hope I'm never that lonely.


----------

